# Fort Clinch Pier



## swamphammock (Sep 26, 2016)

Thinking of trying out Ft. Clinch Pier this weekend. Is it worth an hour and a half drive right now? Anything biting there? What is a productive bait?
Never fished that far south in saltwater, so any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## FishingAddict (Sep 28, 2016)

If you're talking about Ft. Clinch pier on Amelia Island, it's never worth even a 10 minute drive, IMO. It's much too shallow. Bad placement of that thing- colossal waste of money.

But ask me how I really feel...&#55357;&#56860;


----------

